# Air Show Settings with 100-400mm?



## ScubaX (Sep 27, 2014)

I have rented a 100-400L for an airshow this weekend and I'm looking for some help confirming my settings or suggesting better ones. I AFMA'd it with and without a 1.4 TC with Focal. I'm going to try an avoid using the TC and I'm bringing my 70-200 2.8L II also just in case I'm not happy with this lens.

The sky will be a bright blue with some puffy white clouds. Hopefully they will be in the right places ;D 

I took some practice shots today from too far away to get anything worthwhile to make judgement about this lens. I'm thinking wide open at 5.6 in aperture priority and ISO 100. Should I be looking for another fstop with this lens - it's sweet spot? For the prop planes I may need to drop the fstop down for the prop motion. 

I'm pairing this lens with a 5D3 and think I should be on case 2 for AI Servo AF and have adjusted the tracking to -2 to stay locked on target.

For AF Area selection focus I'm thinking either AF point manual selection with the 4 surrounding the single point or 8 surrounding points. I have seen it suggested that I use 61 point or Zone AF.

Lastly, which IS mode on this lens is best for rapid moving aircraft? I'm thinking mode 2 which is for panning?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd suggest wide open (maybe down a stop if you have direct sunlight) and trade off ISO for shutter speed. 1/800 will get you a little prop blur and a decent chance of a sharp airframe. For jets wind the shutter up as far as you can go. A gimbal will keep the horizon level even if it isn't in frame. Spot metering and AF worked for me, lots of jazz going on around your subject. Bring lots of water, snacks, sunscreen, hat, ear plugs, seat etc. 

Jim


----------



## ScubaX (Sep 27, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> I'd suggest wide open (maybe down a stop if you have direct sunlight) and trade off ISO for shutter speed. 1/800 will get you a little prop blur and a decent chance of a sharp airframe. For jets wind the shutter up as far as you can go. A gimbal will keep the horizon level even if it isn't in frame. Spot metering and AF worked for me, lots of jazz going on around your subject. Bring lots of water, snacks, sunscreen, hat, ear plugs, seat etc.
> 
> Jim



Wish I had a gimbal, not going to bring a tripod at all. The people sitting next to me may not appreciate that being in the way. I have a front row seat right on the flight line. They don't don't let you bring in food and water, citing FAA regs, but I really think it's about water and food sales. Not only sunscreen and sun hat, I bring an umbrella - there is no shady places to hang during the boring stuff they have to keep the kids interested.

You think spot AF is best? I will give that a try first. Thanks.


----------

